# Caul Fat Substitute



## gesila (Nov 19, 2011)

Is there an adequate substitute for caul fat?  I am unable to find it in my area.

Thanks!

Gesila


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Go to the best butcher you can find. Ask if they have any. If not, ask them to ask their meat purveyors if any is available.

Or, look at these two(2) places _(I just did a simple search [buy caul fat])_:

Where to Buy Caul Fat Online - Reliable Brothers Steaks ...

Buckhead Beef


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

There is no substitute for caul fat.  You have to call around to different butchers to find it and if they don't have it ask them if they can special order it for you.  Where are you?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

English ******* are made with caul fat.  My English friends say there is no substitute for the caul.


----------

